# Need photos of Dog Furry head, Face on ,side and 45.



## JackTail (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all. Could not find a better place than this so I posted in this section.


I have not played in Blender (3D animation software) for a while now. Want to give it a go again.


Anyone got or would be kind enough to take 2-3 photos of their costume head from face on, side (90Â°) and a few from 45Â° and from the back?

I won't be copying and pasting but I need references when 3D modeling as I am not artistically talented enough to do it from images in my head.


They will need to be in okay lighting as I need to see shapes and depth. 


Thank you!

PS, Something along this line if possible (the head though, don't need the whole body, yet .


----------

